# Bush hook advice, please.



## chuckb7718 (Jun 28, 2010)

My son wants us to do some bushhooking this weekend.

I havn't done this in years. When me and my brother did it, we just used whatever we had in the tackle box.

I'd like some ideas on what ya'll use...old standby white nylon or mono, hook size, bait???

I'd be happy with the "what's in the tackle box" routine, but he wants us to go "the right way"!

Planning on doing the Flint this weekend.
Lookin forward to an entertaining evening with the youngun this weekend.

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## jleepeters (Jun 28, 2010)

I dont do a lot of limb hook fishing but I do a lot of jugging, I use the tarred nylon for trotline downlines and have really good luck, its  black and it doesnt ravel once cut. I also use circle sea hooks by eagle claw but the kayle hooks work fine as well. I use the circle hooks because of the biger eye and the way I tie my hooks on, i tie a loop in the end and feed the loop thru the eye then around the hook, just makes it easier to replace if the hook gets straighned out. 

Thats my $.02 for what its worth.


----------



## SissyHunter (Jun 28, 2010)

I sent a pm to my Bubba. He and his wife go frequently enough that he can add his .02 worth. 

I went once and can't say what we had or did.

I hope y'all have some fun!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 29, 2010)

jleepeters said:


> I dont do a lot of limb hook fishing but I do a lot of jugging, I use the tarred nylon for trotline downlines and have really good luck, its  black and it doesnt ravel once cut. I also use circle sea hooks by eagle claw but the kayle hooks work fine as well. I use the circle hooks because of the biger eye and the way I tie my hooks on, i tie a loop in the end and feed the loop thru the eye then around the hook, just makes it easier to replace if the hook gets straighned out.
> 
> Thats my $.02 for what its worth.





SissyHunter said:


> I sent a pm to my Bubba. He and his wife go frequently enough that he can add his .02 worth.
> 
> I went once and can't say what we had or did.
> 
> I hope y'all have some fun!



Thanks you two!

Could still use a little more pointers!

Yes...I'm reading the other catfish threads.

More interested in what terminal tackle and setups ya'll use.


----------



## jleepeters (Jun 29, 2010)

I use pretty big hooks, usually 4/0 or 5/0, the lil ones can still bite but its harder for the big ones to straighten them out. I use a variety of bait, shad, i usually cut the head and tail off and use the center section of the shad, use bream or any cut bait. Ive also had good luck with catalpa worms but they are pretty expensive if you dont have a tree. We sometimes pinch the head off the worm and turn it inside out on the hook. But that seems to catch a few more carp but bigger cats as well. Good Luck whatever you use


----------



## j_seph (Jun 29, 2010)

Best advise is make sure you take em home with you when you get done.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 29, 2010)

jleepeters said:


> I use pretty big hooks, usually 4/0 or 5/0, the lil ones can still bite but its harder for the big ones to straighten them out. I use a variety of bait, shad, i usually cut the head and tail off and use the center section of the shad, use bream or any cut bait. Ive also had good luck with catalpa worms but they are pretty expensive if you dont have a tree. We sometimes pinch the head off the worm and turn it inside out on the hook. But that seems to catch a few more carp but bigger cats as well. Good Luck whatever you use




Variety for bait is what I'm preachin to the boy!
Stagger them per hook!



j_seph said:


> Best advise is make sure you take em home with you when you get done.



They will be both well marked and taken down on the trip to the ramp!

Now give me some advice on your tech's!


----------



## plottman25 (Jun 29, 2010)

Nylon Cord, large eye hooks, large eye weights tied at the bottom hook above, small bream or cutt bait. and like J seph said above be sure you cut em down! Good luck hope yall catch a big un


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 30, 2010)

Real men fish with chicken livers, nuff said.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jun 30, 2010)

*limb lines*

Chuck,
Check out Post #2, & #9,,,
Heck,,, read em all,,

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=219650&highlight=limb+lines


----------



## Louis843 (Jun 30, 2010)

I tie a 3" piece of PVP pipe to a 14 foot nylon cord, next I put an ounce wieght and tie a swivel below the weight.  Then tie a 2 foot long nylon cord leader on the other end of the swivel.  On the very end is obviously the hook 4/0-5/0.  I put the PVC over the limb and just drop the hook and weight through the nylon loop at the PVP pipe and pull it tight.  the harder the fish pulls the tighter it gets.  Also when you take them up, if you use circle hooks, you can wrap the line around the pipe and the hook will dig in and stick, making them knot free for next time.  I use cut freshwater eel for bait.  Then use pink flagging tape to mark the trees.  I have 25 lines and have been 5 times this summer.  caught between 18-23 fish every time out.  10-35 lbs.

Good Luck!


----------



## biscuit baby (Jun 30, 2010)

nylon rope  with 3 to 4 ounce weight  gamakatsu  4/0 or 5/0 with a live eating size bream hooked through the eyes or tail your choice send em to the bottom and let it soak


----------



## cut'm and gut'm (Jun 30, 2010)

looks like biscuit baby has been watching me set lines


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 4, 2010)

*Bush hook advice, please.  *Update-Thanks Ya'll!**

Thanks for all the pointers folks!

While we didn't "load the boat"...we caught a doggone _good_ mess of cats!

We put in at the bridge in Newton, and even tho we forgot the mullet in the freezer and losing 18 prerigged circle hooks, leaders, and swivels,(cardboard sinks..use styrofoam) we improvised and did pretty doggone good!

Also got to watch the fireworks show put on by a group of folks on the bank that was pretty dadgum good!

All in all, it was a great way to spend a Saturday night/Sunday morning!

Thanks again!


----------

